# Daniel Maurer / Eris Maurer / Jen Durbent



## LD 3187 (Dec 7, 2017)

Do you like comedy? I like comedy.






Yeah, Danny here's a fucking joke. Today, Danny is known for being a "famous" trans stand up comic, author of really fucked up erotica/poems and of course twitter activist. But that wasn't the case, up until 2005 Danny was a regular fat nerd, had a fat wife and two fat kids.

Let's watch how we went from fat Dan to tranny Jen.






2007 - The Seed is Planted: After spending too much time reading about gender and feminism he came to the conclusion that all his favorite poets and movies were genderqueer.
2008 - Trouble at Home: He tells his wife that he is actually totes a girl. She understandably tell him to stfu, never bring that up again and to stop pursuing this. All in vain.
2009 - Tumblrbody.exe: He gains 100lbs and starts cutting himself like all the cool tumblr kids, still pouty at his wife for not accepting that he is a girl.
2010 - Girldick denied: 50 more lbs, more cutting, can't have sex with wife anymore.
2011 - Too fat for suicide: Suicidal tendencies, never comes to fruition because he would get tired before climbing high enough to kill himself. Seriously.
2012 - Pig with makeup: At 400lbs he buys his first female outfit, feels guilty about it, throw it all out and stops talking to his wife too. (What a wonderful home life!)
2013 - Killing himself... again: Another dramatic suicide attempt that he never pulls through. Boring year.
2015 - Enter the tranny: His wife is dead inside, gives him some makeup and oficially gives up on her husband.
2016 - The Rat King Grows: He has a lot of tranny friends now and is pretty much who we see today. Year highlight is after Orlando's gay nightclub shooting his wife gives him a dress. I loved the way she told him she wanted him dead, savage af. He didn't get that tho.

Timeline based on this: https://medium.com/@JenDurbent/so-youve-decided-not-to-transition-2e6293f655db (https://archive.md/65RGQ)

Now let's explore his many faces in greater detail.

*1.Author*

He is a published author of a series of books called the Dolly Chronicles (@Tempest 's favorite series), let's see what it's about:

"During a brief respite from a blustery winter, Mistress and Dolly go for a walk in a park, but a walk isn't all Mistress has in mind for Dolly. She has a plans including snow, ice, bondage, and a friend that just happens to be in the area. Throughout her pleasures and pains, two constants remain: the love of Mistress and the scarf wrapped tightly around Dolly's neck."

Nope, i'm out, let's move on.


*2.Poetry*

All of Danny's poetry is based around being tranny, "lesbians" and other classic autogynephilia topics.

It's all archived + the pdf at the post end. I'd like just to point out a few of my favorite pieces.



Spoiler: Anime Rape



Even more years later, you got me high;
we watched anime.
You rolled, you lit the shake again,
then passed it to me first.
I should have known the blank
eyes of a predator,
but I trusted you.
After you dosed me,
after you fucked me,
you took a shower while I cried.
You were
laughing, your trespassing
a misdemeanor in your mind.





Spoiler: I'm totes a girl



We are not men,
who goes first must be negotiated,
discussed, contemplated. These new
queer feelings leave a fresh taste, heady feelings
in my mouth,
and I wonder if your lipstick
tastes as sumptuous as it looks.





Spoiler: I wanna be train molested like my anime girls



"Alone on the train,
on our way home,
you put your hand
up my white skirt
and made the
wrong parts
feel right. I
forgot the world
and remembered
only you."





Spoiler: Pls no deadname



I told you my new name while we went to get our children.
You were driving your van and I felt that love or anxiety
that told me I was going to spill my gooey guts.
I watched your face as I said my name and you laughed.
You laughed at me. At my name.
The laugh-lines on your face we
made together–etched into corners of your mouth
made by 20 years of days and nights–bloomed
in the late afternoon sun.

Weeks later,
When the morning breaks and the sun skitters across
sheets and over your outstretched hand,
The freckles make the shape of a lion.
With my finger, I trace the face, the mane.

Your eyes open and you look in mine.
and those laugh-lines bloom again,
I say good morning, and you say the same
and I say I love you, you say the same
and then you say my right and proper name.





Spoiler: Get my girldick started



Under the sheets,
I hope you will
whisper my new name
like my old one,
because when you do
you will speak
to my heart.



*3.Articles*

Before the one mentioned in the time line, this are the best ones.

Ruining holidays as a tranny 101: https://medium.com/@JenDurbent/i-pass-on-turkey-this-thanksgiving-95e5785e442d (https://archive.md/nkTr6)

You are not the father: https://medium.com/@JenDurbent/i-am-not-the-father-but-i-love-my-kids-3330866449cb (https://archive.md/hORkh)

@Tempest diary: https://medium.com/@JenDurbent/the-lonely-sissy-problem-a31a78f31f41

(https://archive.md/yOazJ)

Trannyversary: https://medium.com/@JenDurbent/i-turn-6-months-old-today-87e38570b741

(https://archive.md/th8rU)

I wasn't always this insane: https://medium.com/@JenDurbent/i-didnt-always-know-i-was-a-woman-1680dcab19f9 (https://archive.md/QxpLw)

*4.Reddit*

I've capped all the relevant posts at the end of this post, lemme just highlight my favorites:
Man by day, tranny by night, Bat tranny!



A rare moment of clarity



Ghost of the future tranny:



Remember how i called him a tranny behemoth? Check these out:



>"girls taller than me"
>6'4
He is @OwO What's This? neighbor then lol




*5.Twitter*

A lot of the usual rat king tranny stuff and interactions, a collection of them will be archived at the end of the post. I only want to highlight my favorite story, i like to think this guy is his nemesis.



Spoiler: Attack of the Cis fanny pack









Totally happened!



Also this:


Spoiler: Can't stop fapping












Oh... I have some bad news...


Spoiler: D O X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X E D



Daniel Maurer / Eris Mauer / Jen Durbent
DOB 10/25/1978
6'4 400lbs size 15 shoes


Spoiler: Accounts



Personal Site: http://jendurbent.com/ (https://archive.md/mN2CY)
Email: Jen@jendurbent.com , jendurbent@gmail.com
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/mxemaurer (https://archive.md/JTJXV)
https://www.mylife.com/dan-maurer/dan-maurer (couldnt archive)
Linkedin: https://www.linkedin.com/in/mxedm/
Twitter: https://twitter.com/JenDurbent (https://archive.md/fUVqF)
https://twitter.com/mx_edm (https://archive.md/CrXNn)
https://twitter.com/jensprivates (https://archive.md/15icJ)
Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/JenDurbent
Mastodon: https://mastodon.social/@MxJenDurbent (https://archive.md/UbcZa)
Tumblr: https://jendurbent-random.tumblr.com/ (https://archive.md/IpcNb)
Amazon wishlist: https://www.amazon.com/registry/wishlist/3DTNYIU53XM1R/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_ep_ws_aOihAbMY7JJX9 (https://archive.md/jOxow)
Erotica list: https://www.goodreads.com/author/show/8339478.Jen_Durbent (https://archive.md/kRcpd)
keybase: https://keybase.io/jendurbent (https://archive.md/LYoHf)
reddit: https://www.reddit.com/user/jendurbent (https://archive.md/hcUJe)
Github: https://github.com/jendurbent (https://archive.md/YM3TV)
Medium: https://medium.com/@JenDurbent (https://archive.md/bBI6B)
https://www.thinkmutiny.com/jen-durbent/ (https://archive.md/AWkrB)
Podcast: https://www.facebook.com/pg/smalltownqueers/about/ (https://archive.md/0zEQX)
https://twitter.com/smalltownqueers (https://archive.md/VGxzM)
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/mxeris/





Spoiler: Poetry



http://jendurbent.tumblr.com/ (https://archive.md/6p05i)
http://jendurbent.tumblr.com/page/2 (https://archive.md/HPlGD)
http://jendurbent.tumblr.com/page/3 (https://archive.md/ZIP89)
http://jendurbent.tumblr.com/page/4 (https://archive.md/pXCHd)
http://jendurbent.tumblr.com/page/5 (https://archive.md/yBDQ7)
http://jendurbent.tumblr.com/page/6 (https://archive.md/f8sIZ)





Spoiler: Pre-Jen internet presence



https://danlowlite.deviantart.com/ (https://archive.md/63o72)
http://web.archive.org/web/20160513043728/https://www.reddit.com/user/danlowlite
http://lesswrong.com/user/danlowlite/overview/ (https://archive.md/jR4kI)
https://twitter.com/danlowlite (https://archive.md/wGJxo)
https://everything2.com/user/danlowlite (https://archive.md/JvoJ4)
https://www.wordnik.com/lists/danlowlite-s-words (https://archive.md/kUJlp)
http://danlowlite.tumblr.com/ (dead)
http://web.archive.org/web/20161031024129/http://danlowlite.tumblr.com/
https://eplaya.burningman.org/viewtopic.php?t=68542 (https://archive.md/yaBp4)
https://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?t=900336 (ancient forum post)
https://medium.com/@danlowlite (https://archive.md/nrgeM)
https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=qqsee0ofnge72ftbg2u58qhhe7&action=profile;u=8785 (https://archive.md/bFf2N)
https://kinja.com/danlowlite-old/discussions (https://archive.md/8YtSH)
https://www.renderosity.com/?uid=danlowlite (https://archive.md/3srKS)
http://www.myfitnesspal.com/user/danlowlite/profile/danlowlite (https://archive.md/gg6Xy)
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198050195275 (https://archive.md/5xLMg)
https://web.archive.org/web/20100728013059/http://digg.com:80/users/danlowlite
https://web.archive.org/web/20100727044810/http://blog.danielrobertmaurer.com:80/
old: dan@danielrobertmaurer.com
https://web.archive.org/web/20090918101146/http://www.blogger.com:80/profile/07369532515877617768
http://dan.omniscient-services.com/ (dead)
danlowlite@gmail.com
https://slashdot.org/~DrMaurer (https://archive.md/pE33N)
http://blastingtaft.blogspot.com/ (dead)
https://web.archive.org/web/20140603094522/http://digitalauthorship.blogspot.com/ (for a class)
http://communicatingtechnically.blogspot.com/ (dead) (current owner of blog isn't him)
https://plus.google.com/+DMaurer (https://archive.md/qHI4u)
http://danlowlite.blogspot.com/ (dead)
http://web.archive.org/web/20160124063018/http://danlowlite.blogspot.com/
https://bandcamp.com/mxdrm (https://archive.md/Dwoha)
Dead site domains:
mxedm.net
mxdrm.com





Spoiler: Choice reddit posts



https://www.reddit.com/r/AskWomen/comments/24mabr/have_you_ever_had_a_dream_that_left_you/ch981tt/ (https://archive.md/ovq4a)
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...uch_negativity_here_lets_spread_some/dp4g7m3/ (https://archive.md/bpsIn)
https://www.reddit.com/r/trans/comm...ransitioning_is_right_for_me_can_you/de7r7yt/ (https://archive.md/OBogK)
https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/...ent_made_your_attitude_go_from_proud/d0gn6d9/ (https://archive.md/0nosJ)
https://www.reddit.com/r/femalefash...live_in_an_apartment_or_have_limited/cydr1uy/ (https://archive.md/NyJf3)
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...re_those_normal_online_dating_trends/cxyly1k/ (https://archive.md/b9oEI)
https://www.reddit.com/r/crossdress...ssdressing_general_discussion_thread/cur7lio/ (https://archive.md/a6JD1)
https://www.reddit.com/r/crossdressing/comments/3i0l9s/i_went_out_in_in_female_mode/ (https://archive.md/Yh4rl) https://www.reddit.com/r/genderquee...heterosexual_genderqueers_or_know_of/cubb0c1/ (https://archive.md/934Dk) https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/...t_is_one_thing_you_hope_your_parents/ctwdpx8/ (https://archive.md/yEJ1Z) https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/...regret_not_doing_as_a_horny_teenager/cswoqqo/ (https://archive.md/WcKpX) https://www.reddit.com/r/depression...else_just_genuinely_hate_himher_self/cr46cgz/ (https://archive.md/kNpOC) https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/34ohpw/what_immediately_raises_your_self_esteem/cqwxmha/ (https://archive.md/7YKBW) https://www.reddit.com/r/crossdressing/comments/339hf6/flakes_and_friends_a_rant/ (https://archive.md/U95pg) https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/...omething_you_just_hate_explaining_to/cpnb51f/ (https://archive.md/jKKNV)
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...d_things_do_you_doubt_your_transness/cmfbvtd/ (https://archive.md/vwKZU)
https://www.reddit.com/r/eroticauth...ep_it_a_secret_in_your_own_household/cmamxev/ (https://archive.md/iH5Ne)
https://www.reddit.com/r/genderquee...erqueer_in_an_otherwise_heterosexual/cm59saq/ (https://archive.md/HiLbT)
https://www.reddit.com/r/crossdress...ncing_rcrossdressings_weekly_general/clyxgqh/ (https://archive.md/EaL9O)
https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/...at_non_life_threatening_thing_do_you/clttlrp/ (https://archive.md/rl6W8)
https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/2i1wym/reddit_what_is_your_kink_nsfw/ckybkbm/ (https://archive.md/PWMlN)
https://www.reddit.com/r/WritingPrompts/comments/2hlvlz/wp_youre_on_your_death_bed_and_the/cku16u4/ (https://archive.md/OT7k6)
https://www.reddit.com/r/Crossdress...2hiud8/told_my_girlfriend_everything/cktn9bk/ (https://archive.md/B5r8q)
https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/..._usually_have_good_self_control_what/ckqj1t9/ (https://archive.md/0F7w5)
https://www.reddit.com/r/explainlik...meone_who_has_undergone_a_sex_change/cknjfq3/ (https://archive.md/NRskp)
https://www.reddit.com/r/eroticauth...hats_the_kinkiest_kink_youve_written/ckjblee/ (https://archive.md/A2M7J)
https://www.reddit.com/r/asktransge...ssing_up_as_a_girl_today_went_poorly/ciqa9ex/ (https://archive.md/ZDswo)
https://www.reddit.com/r/genderqueer/comments/26s1ae/biologically_male_gender_fluid_people/chtxhg9/ (https://archive.md/MONjI)





Spoiler: Choice tweets



https://twitter.com/JenDurbent/status/902525300252315652 (https://archive.md/AjsnE)
https://twitter.com/JenDurbent/status/717739648546529280 (https://archive.md/PdrBI)
https://twitter.com/JenDurbent/status/932813608823685120 (https://archive.md/116Oo)
https://twitter.com/JenDurbent/status/914985792631476224 (https://archive.md/24LO5)
https://twitter.com/JenDurbent/status/878268800042512384 (https://archive.md/sH6er)
https://twitter.com/JenDurbent/status/754453238640881664 (https://archive.md/tKLe8)
https://twitter.com/JenDurbent/status/918504769068716032 (https://archive.md/AjsnE)
https://twitter.com/JenDurbent/status/935229431509143553 (https://archive.md/hYK29)
https://twitter.com/JenDurbent/status/929484552120291328 (https://archive.md/uNqfP)
https://twitter.com/JenDurbent/status/918218237963272193 (https://archive.md/i1p3Q)
https://twitter.com/JenDurbent/status/929484552120291328 (https://archive.md/7fpRR)
https://twitter.com/JenDurbent/status/917405797285539840 (https://archive.md/ipXU8)
https://twitter.com/JenDurbent/status/916878547452596225 (https://archive.md/veC7O)
https://twitter.com/JenDurbent/status/913435201501634562 (https://archive.md/6DXI9)
https://twitter.com/JenDurbent/status/892066586453999616 (https://archive.md/URXxa)
https://twitter.com/JenDurbent/status/888111057549406209 (https://archive.md/I5Xlb)





Spoiler: Wife's social media, don't harass her



https://www.facebook.com/Dilbitz (https://archive.md/80flN)
https://myspace.com/dilbitz (https://archive.md/lOUyt)
https://twitter.com/Dilbitz (https://archive.md/yDzK9)
https://www.reddit.com/user/Dilbitz (https://archive.md/92Umu)






Also this thread could never happen without the help i received from @Ride.



lol


----------



## KM 749 (Dec 7, 2017)

That video contains some of the most disingenuous laughter I've ever heard.
It really is true that the first step to becoming a SJW is to remove your funnybone.


----------



## cumrobbery (Dec 7, 2017)

Pressing enter at
random while typing isn't
fucking poetry


----------



## LD 3187 (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## Dorsia.Reservation (Dec 7, 2017)

I love how he pretty much says people must be staring at him because they are Trump voters. 

It certainly can't be because a 6'4, 400lb man dressed in cast-offs from the Golden Girls set is lumbering down the sidewalk.


----------



## Audit (Dec 7, 2017)

Samantha Bee move aside. There's a new sex obsessed comedian in town and his comedy is too big to die, literally.


----------



## PrincessHomura (Dec 7, 2017)

That poor, poor woman. 

I mean his wife, of course. The male bucket of lard can fuck off.


----------



## CatParty (Dec 7, 2017)

cavorting with paedophiles


----------



## MMX (Dec 7, 2017)

Someone actually less funny than Andy dobson
Never imagined it could happen


----------



## Quijibo69 (Dec 7, 2017)

I never knew Crazy Fat Ethel did stand up.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Dec 7, 2017)

This one sounds like an an hero in the making.  I feel awful for his wife and kids.


----------



## KM 749 (Dec 7, 2017)

Audit_The_Autist said:


> Samantha Bee move aside. There's a new sex obsessed comedian in town and his comedy is too big to die, literally.



What makes you think his comedy is climbing the ranks? He himself can’t even climb up the silo’s ladder  if his death depended upon it.


----------



## Terror Rism (Dec 7, 2017)

i knew her netflix special didn't do well but i didn't expect amy schumer to be this bad off already


----------



## JE 765 (Dec 7, 2017)

What an absolute trainwreck. Perhaps he should ask Toren about bottom shelf vodka so he, too, can drink himself into a cheap coma.

I feel bad for his wife.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Dec 7, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 329285



Yeah, fuck your life. Just like you fucked your kids' lives, too.


----------



## PrincessHomura (Dec 7, 2017)

Am I missing something here? Didn't he say he still lives at home and his wife won't let him put on dresses and makeup at home? But he's taking hormones?


----------



## MMX (Dec 7, 2017)

Squealer the Animalist said:


> What makes you think his comedy is climbing the ranks? He himself can’t even climb up the silo’s ladder  if his death depended upon it.



Well look at it this way
It's getting more views than ever and it had a meer 68 before


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Dec 7, 2017)

Jen Durbent. Gender Bent. I didn't pick up on it until I heard him say the name in the video.

Jesus Christ, the midlife crisis has taken an ugly turn in [current year].


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Dec 7, 2017)

CasualSeppuku said:


> 6'4 400lbs size 15 shoes







There's nothing about this Troon that screams, "woman", he can't even pass as in mannerism as a gay man like Blair White. 
I am so tired of these sickos and their cheerleaders thinking long hair, ugly moomoo =WOMAN, BABY!
I don't believe this bariatric abortion wears a size 15 shoe in women's. I've met a few German cis-women who wear a size 15 by American standards and look nothing like this.


----------



## niggers (Dec 7, 2017)

"hhello h-have you guys, uh, heard ah-about how we have, uh, our firsttransgenderlegislator? (hacking cough, stilted clapping)"

replace the "uhs" with "ummas"  and it'd like a gay nasally ross

maybe master enunciation before trying comedy


----------



## PrincessHomura (Dec 7, 2017)

MysteriousStranger said:


> Jen Durbent. Gender Bent. I didn't pick up on it until I heard him say the name in the video.
> 
> Jesus Christ, the midlife crisis has taken an ugly turn in [current year].



... That actually makes me thing this guy is faking.

I don't mean faking as in he's a transtrender rather than transgender, I mean faking as in trolling everyone.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Dec 7, 2017)

I speak for the sheeple, now give me some vagina!
Seriously, this dude sucks at poetry, spoken, and written word.





"Boys are gross"...this wasn't even funny. This one has to be the most disgusting, he's actually trying to talk from a woman's perspective about how gross guys are. Some retards are in the background who are either heckling or were paid to fake laugh at this crap.


----------



## Smutley (Dec 7, 2017)

I pointed this out in the Tim Whitbeck thread but most of his stand up is done at the VFW. I can imagine lurking in the background are salty old war vets scowling and shaking their heads at the crisco monstrosity in their building.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 7, 2017)

Ever notice how this person isn't ever light-hearted enough to do comedy. Not even in like a "yeah the worlds fucked up haha" kind of dark, just like kind of like "hey listen to me about me using statistics to preach my political opinions and make myself a victim despite my circumstances being completely different from these murder victims" kind of too preachy to coax a laugh out of anyone.



Mariposa Electrique said:


> "Boys are gross"...this wasn't even funny.



It's not funny when fat cis women do it either.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Dec 7, 2017)

This dude's poor wife.  I bet she's only stuck with it for the last few years so that he can kill himself and she gets the house instead of just getting half of it in the divorce settlement.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 7, 2017)

From the "Sissy" medium article:


> *Digression*
> After an early draft, I read this tweet [https://twitter.com/asymbina/status/734757374356033536] that was illuminating:
> 
> “I figured out I was trans from realizing that, yes, I like girls, but in a gay way.”



Crossover with B.S. defender Sapphixy.


----------



## Echo_Ender (Dec 7, 2017)

Abortions4All said:


> This dude's poor wife.  I bet she's only stuck with it for the last few years so that he can kill himself and she gets the house instead of just getting half of it in the divorce settlement.


From what I gathered, it's for their kids' sake that she's not long gone.  She won't let him play Troon at home and tells him how much he fucked up their lives pretty consistently.

So good on her.  This guy is a selfish, mentally ill fuck and I pity his children.


----------



## CIA Nigger (Dec 7, 2017)

He's already deleting fucking everything, the videos are now missing.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 7, 2017)

Cow crossover with a convicted child rapist Timothy Janes


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 7, 2017)

CIA Nigger said:


> He's already deleting fucking everything, the videos are now missing.



I feared the worst but it looks like the twitter is still up.
Jen Durbent is fat and sad


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 7, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> I feared the worst but it looks like the twitter is still up.
> Jen Durbent is fat and sad
> View attachment 329433
> View attachment 329434


He pulled a John Flynt and used tweetdelete.





He's on DFE mode.

Medium articles are being deleted.





Tumblr is deleted. http://archive.md/zGDNl

Reddit is deleted http://archive.md/19eaq





His twitter is now protected.


----------



## tbl101 (Dec 7, 2017)

CasualSeppuku said:


> Remember how i called him a tranny behemoth? Check these out:
> View attachment 329181
> >"girls taller than me"
> >6'4



They love talking about tall women and saying that height doesn't mean you can't pass. I know tall women too. The tallest woman I've ever met was a 6'6'' volleyball player. The thing is, unlike tall trans women, tall cis women are actually female and everyone can see that.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 7, 2017)

Only on the 2nd page and we're already full tango down.

Have we found the biggest weenie in the entire rat king?

edit: 
https://medium.com/@JenDurbent/real-life-trans-lesbian-b3e09ce11a7 (http://archive.md/psLfL)


----------



## Dorsia.Reservation (Dec 8, 2017)

Perhaps but maybe he realized that talking to convicted sexual predators would give his wife everything she needs to kick his ass to the curb for good.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 8, 2017)

Theres some familiar names in his subs list on youtube


 
(Bill Knipsel on the right is fat gross old man, xycyberjulie)



 
(Julie Knipsel is Bill Knipsel)



 
(Torment Tattoo Girl is @Buffalo Bill aka Terra_Torment aka Terra Jones)


----------



## Smutley (Dec 8, 2017)

My apologies on the DFE thing, I should have been more on the ball archiving videos but I didn't think he'd take those down.  Luckily, there are other videos posted online at other sites and I'm going to get a archive up soon.  Not only do we have his disasterous comedy club apperances, I've also included his failed Podcast, and his terrible album Slutrax!

As more videos surface, I'll make sure to have them added to The Daniel Maurer Standup Comedy Hour


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 9, 2017)

He wants to make his own Patreon knock off.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Dec 12, 2017)

Congratulations are in order when you make Amy Schumer (or rather, Bradley Manning's Twitter habit) out to be a ray of sunshine in comparison.


----------



## BIgBadWolf (Dec 12, 2017)

You'd think after all those years he'd get a little better at it. Nope.
At least he's consistent in his lack of talent, so that's something I guess.


----------



## Coconut Gun (Dec 12, 2017)

He inspired me to make a poem. It's a haiku.

Fatty isn't funny
And he is worse at manhood
He should neck himself


----------



## TiggerNits (Dec 12, 2017)

Coconut Gun said:


> He inspired me to make a poem. It's a haiku.
> 
> Fatty isn't funny
> And he is worse at manhood
> He should neck himself




Well hey there Fatty
Hope your weekend goes to plan
But the word is "hanged"


----------



## Clown Baby (Dec 12, 2017)

hacky comedian in a dress said:
			
		

> Did you know I was a girl when you called me ugly, dad?
> No. How could you? I was and am.
> My brow too big, my chest too big my hands too big my feet too big my all my everything big.
> I cannot restrain myself, make poetry of pain I feel just gazing upon myself, crooked nose, one eye smaller than another.
> ...



My dad killed himself but it's all about me because he didn't know I'm a girl inside reeeeee

That fucking poem pdf. lmao, a beaut


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Dec 12, 2017)

CasualSeppuku said:


>



Who knew Artie Lange would troon out and that would kill any comedic talent he had?


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Dec 12, 2017)

All these fetishists love patent leather shoes because of the old wives' tale that you could see little girls' underwear reflected in their shiny black patent leather shoes.


----------



## Ruin (Dec 12, 2017)

Dirt McGirt said:


> Who knew Artie Lange would troon out and that would kill any comedic talent he had?



The spit stain on his morbidly obese wife's shirt is a nice touch. They seem like they deserve each other.


----------



## Smutley (Dec 12, 2017)

YOU DON'T SAY!!!









"Flash Fiction" generally means "unedited and poorly written stream of conscious rehashes of TV shows watched last month"




lol




totally not a fetish




I'm not sure what it is Fat Dan does, but I highly doubt "manager" is anywhere in his job description.


----------



## Chiang Kai-shek (Dec 12, 2017)

Why is it always the fatties the become trannies? And transition really late in life?


----------



## AJ 447 (Dec 12, 2017)

So I'm really supposed to believe this beast never had a Fetlife account?


----------



## Slowboat to China (Dec 12, 2017)

Probably , but this seems to me like one of those cases where the gender dysphoria was at least partially linked to depression. He enjoyed cross-dressing, and when depression hit and he used that enjoyment to escape from it, he came to the conclusion that his depression was actually gender dysphoria and decided to hit the hormones. 

He doesn't need estrogen, he needs Escitalopram, and a buttload of therapy with it. Trying to cure depression by getting parts cut off doesn't usually work, unless the part is your own head, and that doesn't leave you very well-adjusted afterwards.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Dec 12, 2017)

My sister saw me reading the first post and, as far from internet drama she is, she had a good laugh about this guy. So he is objectively that bad.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Dec 12, 2017)

PortsideDave said:


> Why is it always the fatties the become trannies? And transition really late in life?



Once your belly fat starts converting all your T to estradiol, you may as well go full troon, I guess.


----------



## Incredible Crisis (Dec 12, 2017)

PortsideDave said:


> Why is it always the fatties the become trannies? And transition really late in life?



To escape what they let themselves become.


----------



## HenryKissiger (Dec 12, 2017)

> "I hate white ppl! Punch Nazis! I'm trans btw. Boys r gross."



Wow, truly inspirational words. A pioneer of the trans community, creating a bridge to all sexes with such profound and relatable humor.



Spoiler



And totally not fat.


----------



## Male (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Fritzocrat (Dec 12, 2017)

Shave him bald and he kinda reminds me of Homer in a mumu.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Dec 12, 2017)

this is not comedy

this is a peep hole into hell


----------



## BV 937 (Dec 12, 2017)

This is just sad


----------



## Cheeseburger Picnic (Dec 12, 2017)

> Year highlight is after Orlando's gay nightclub shooting his wife gives him a dress. I loved the way she told him she wanted him dead, savage af. He didn't get that tho.



Sorry if late but what's the sauce on this? I couldn't find it.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Jan_Hus (Dec 12, 2017)

"There once was a tranny named Jen, 
Who used to be a fat man named Dan
He decided to troon out,
And then go for a pout
because his wife still called him a man"


----------



## MW 002 (Dec 12, 2017)

General rule of thumb to consider before you troon out:

If you weren't attractive as a man, you sure as hell aren't going to look any better as a woman. This guy is a prime example of that rule.


----------



## SomethingWittyandBadass (Dec 12, 2017)

Venus said:


> General rule of thumb to consider before you troon out:
> 
> If you weren't attractive as a man, you sure as hell aren't going to look any better as a woman. This guy is a prime example of that rule.



It's always a rule of thumb, and it shows a tremendous level. The only reason why people are changing different genders because of their warped view on how either privileged or empowered they will become.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Dec 12, 2017)

You'll never be as cool as Murray Hill, Danny.


----------



## mdrop22 (Dec 12, 2017)

I can't believe his wife hasn't left him. I know the whole "stay together for the kids" thing is still a strong motivator for some people, but holy shit. It's current year, just get a divorce and be done with it. From what he posted it seems like they're more like roommates than a married couple at this point.


----------



## saltnpepe (Dec 12, 2017)

Venus said:


> General rule of thumb to consider before you troon out:
> 
> If you weren't attractive as a man, you sure as hell aren't going to look any better as a woman. This guy is a prime example of that rule.


Tbh even if you were attractive as a man you're still running a risk of being absolute shit tier as a woman. Sadly, incel fantasies about traps always looking better than women only exist in chinese cartoons.

A good example of this among those who have threads here is Controon, a solid 7/10 lad turned 2/10 "woman".


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Dec 12, 2017)

His poetry made me feel sick.


----------



## diana (Dec 12, 2017)

CatParty said:


>


Can someone elaborate on syringes? Hormone treatment?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Dec 12, 2017)

PrincessJupiter said:


> That poor, poor woman.
> 
> I mean his wife, of course. The male bucket of lard can fuck off.


Maybe his wife and Stephonknee's family can start a therapy group.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Dec 12, 2017)

mdrop22 said:


> I can't believe his wife hasn't left him. I know the whole "stay together for the kids" thing is still a strong motivator for some people, but holy shit. It's current year, just get a divorce and be done with it. From what he posted it seems like they're more like roommates than a married couple at this point.



Here's the problem with that: If they divorce, this is the kind of narcissistic asshole who decides to "fight for his kids" as a pawn, even though he doesn't actually give a fuck about them.  Since courts today prefer to give joint legal and physical custody when they can, this means he'll be solely in charge of the kids for some part of the week.

I can kind of get it.  If I'd made this level of bad decision, maybe now I'd just be trying to do damage control by at least ensuring he's not left alone with children he can manipulate.

Family courts in most of the country are now thoroughly drinking the "poor women trapped in men's bodies" kool-aid, to the point where they'll take kids away when parents don't want them to get hormones for liking opposite-sex stereotyped stuff.  Don't count on this dude's obvious crazy lolcowness to hurt him one bit in custody hearings.


----------



## RisingPhoenix (Dec 12, 2017)

mdrop22 said:


> I can't believe his wife hasn't left him. I know the whole "stay together for the kids" thing is still a strong motivator for some people, but holy shit. It's current year, just get a divorce and be done with it. From what he posted it seems like they're more like roommates than a married couple at this point.



I've seen other cases. But it's amazing how every time they decide they are women, they literally stop supporting the one woman enduring the process in hopes the marriage can survive. Which it can't really. 

What seems to happen in these dysphoria cases is they almost want to totally block out who they were before, rather than acknowledge that was part of their lives. But that's the side you met the wife and had your kids on, so they get disconnected along with the deadname. 

Not to mention your basically saying " everything was a mistake up to this point" - so getting married was a mistake, having your kids was a mistake, you don't even want the memories you made with them - all because you happened to be "husband" or "dad" once upon a time.


----------



## Lunete (Dec 12, 2017)

CasualSeppuku said:


>



For a split second there I thought this was Chris.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 12, 2017)

diana said:


> Can someone elaborate on syringes? Hormone treatment?



Yes.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Dec 13, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 333459


"Fag?"


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Dec 13, 2017)

Abortions4All said:


> Here's the problem with that: If they divorce, this is the kind of narcissistic asshole who decides to "fight for his kids" as a pawn, even though he doesn't actually give a fuck about them. Since courts today prefer to give joint legal and physical custody when they can, this means he'll be solely in charge of the kids for some part of the week.
> 
> I can kind of get it. If I'd made this level of bad decision, maybe now I'd just be trying to do damage control by at least ensuring he's not left alone with children he can manipulate.
> 
> Family courts in most of the country are now thoroughly drinking the "poor women trapped in men's bodies" kool-aid, to the point where they'll take kids away when parents don't want them to get hormones for liking opposite-sex stereotyped stuff. Don't count on this dude's obvious crazy lolcowness to hurt him one bit in custody hearings.


I doubt he'd fight for the kids, to be honest. He wants to go live life as a pretty teenaged girl - his kids would be a burden to his new life as a sassy lesbian. I'm willing to bet if his wife left him, that would probably be the last time he saw his kids. It's not like he talks about them anyway... he probably interacts with them as superficially as he does his wife at this point. I'm 100% willing to bet she does all the parenting and house work while he sits around talking to other perverts on Twitter.


----------



## PrincessHomura (Dec 13, 2017)

Rabbit Bones said:


> I doubt he'd fight for the kids, to be honest. He wants to go live life as a pretty teenaged girl - his kids would be a burden to his new life as a sassy lesbian. I'm willing to bet if his wife left him, that would probably be the last time he saw his kids. It's not like he talks about them anyway... he probably interacts with them as superficially as he does his wife at this point. I'm 100% willing to bet she does all the parenting and house work while he sits around talking to other perverts on Twitter.



Right, I was just thinking, I don't recall him mentioning the children even once. That said, I can still understand the wife's worries of what could happen. She probably can't fathom how selfish he actually is.


----------



## admiral (Dec 13, 2017)

An ugly tranny sits alone and cries.
He’s writing verses in disjointed rhyme.
Self pity fuels and fires his mournful sighs,
He won’t admit that he’s long past his prime.
Sometimes in rare moments of awareness,
He curses the day that he first donned a wig.
But now it’s far too late to shake the madness,
He’s cursed himself to dance this fatal jig.
Delusion takes ahold, perhaps that’s best,
To come back to his senses would mean death.
 For to kill himself is all I can suggest,
Better that than remain a waste of breath.
 So heed this warning, let pathos sting,
and pity the victims of the Rodent King.​


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Dec 13, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 334087


Reverse sympathy baiting only works for women.


----------



## ln18 (Dec 14, 2017)

There's a new terrible Medium post. Muh TERFS.

https://medium.com/@JenDurbent/terf-mourns-end-of-menses-masterpiece-3e5f51334203
http://archive.md/DIscv


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Dorsia.Reservation (Dec 14, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 334951
> 
> View attachment 334953
> 
> ...




I love how this tranny is worried about vidya bucks for himself... forget his almost certainly traumatized kids.


----------



## ln18 (Dec 15, 2017)

Dorsia.Reservation said:


> I love how this tranny is worried about vidya bucks for himself... forget his almost certainly traumatized kids.



It's all in Troonslow's hierarchy of rees

Analrips > Hormones > In-game purchases > Children


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 15, 2017)

39-year-old man.





He's still whining about wanting to spend money on GTA Online.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## break these cuffs (Dec 24, 2017)

Hellfire said:


>


Deadnaming is literally murder unless I'm the one doing it because I'm two lazy to change it to my troon name.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 27, 2017)

Again, this is a 39-year-old man, with scores of online stores at his fingertips, whines on twitter instead.




















Cow crossover.


----------



## heathercho (Dec 27, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> Again, this is a 39-year-old man, with scores of online stores at his fingertips, whines on twitter instead.
> 
> View attachment 343233
> 
> ...



So basically Daniel what you're saying is : 
Feminism is about men in dresses, fatty rug munchers and limp dicked men with feelings. 
Natal women get back in the kitchen, get back to having kids and be quiet, you worthless whores. 
Feminism : Actual women need not apply. 

Something, something is a fetish, Daniel.


----------



## Zarkov (Dec 28, 2017)

Jen...
Jen is truly outrageous
Truly, truly, truly outrageous
Woo ooo Jen...
Jen
the autism's contagious

Jen is my name
No one else is the same
Jen is my name


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 3, 2018)

Spoiler: TW


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## PrincessHomura (Jan 16, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 357779
> View attachment 357780



The saddest incident of begging for followers I've seen.


----------



## andr0id psycho sho(ker (Feb 9, 2018)

PrincessJupiter said:


> The saddest incident of begging for followers I've seen.



well with how shallow this troon is, think they'll beg for money to buy fake followers? Wouldn't surprise me at the very least


----------



## SaveTheWhales (Feb 9, 2018)

Dorsia.Reservation said:


> I love how this tranny is worried about vidya bucks for himself... forget his almost certainly traumatized kids.



That's probably what he thinks his wife is for.


----------



## MarissaXD (Feb 9, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 357779
> View attachment 357780


Stand up comedy at 400 pounds? What is that? A heart attack


----------



## Hellfire (Feb 20, 2018)

Cow crossover.


----------



## Trombonista (Feb 21, 2018)

I love that Toren couldn't spell his fellow troon's name right.


----------



## Hellfire (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## PrincessHomura (Mar 5, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 396632



First time on these boards I feel compelled to say: neck yourself.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Mar 5, 2018)

Wow, sounds like bending gender is sure working out for him.

You have a fucking _kid_, dude.  If I had to crossdress and live a life contrary to what I believe about my internal self, but it made the difference between me being able to support my kid and my kid having to lend me money, I would kiss my own personal identity goodbye in half a second.  Sometimes being a parent means giving up stuff you really, really want so that you can make sure your child is getting the life they deserve.  No kid deserves to have their sperm donor begging them for money and using them as props to get more internet donations.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Mar 6, 2018)

Parenthood and trooning out are a poor match. One requires total selflessness, the other is inherently selfish and indeed, encourages selfish behaviour. At least this one hasn’t abandoned his kids. Yet.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Mar 6, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 396632



I sometimes wonder if troons are told as soon as they adopt a drag name they can shamelessly beg for money online. I’m not sure where they get the idea online panhandling is part of being female.


----------



## Hellfire (Apr 3, 2018)

Cow crossover


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Apr 4, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> Cow crossover
> View attachment 418048


That’s... that’s not how you promote your stand-up act.


----------



## SwattedKat (Apr 4, 2018)

By Timmy's logic, Russell Greer is also amazing.


----------



## Hellfire (Apr 19, 2018)

Cow crossover.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Apr 21, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> Cow crossover.
> View attachment 430773
> 
> View attachment 431036


Jesus fucking Christ, he looks like Cecily Kellogg.  He just needs to get a really bad pink dye job and they could be twins.  I also suspect his kids will be as fucked up as Tori as he forces his grotesque sexual politics on them  - we should try to introduce the two of them and see what happens.


----------



## break these cuffs (Apr 21, 2018)

Hellfire said:


>


Is it filtering or shooping that makes his skin look like some kind of latex mask?


----------



## Deadpool (Apr 22, 2018)

Everytime I think about his "comedy" this clip comes to mind:


----------



## break these cuffs (Apr 22, 2018)

Deadpool said:


> Everytime I think about his "comedy" this clip comes to mind:


If you shaved The Giant's goatee, their faces would look remarkably similar.


----------



## Wallace (Apr 23, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 396632



And none of the Twitterati have the guts to say, "You know, between being suicidally depressed and not having two nickels to rub together, have you ever thought that maybe you have some serious problems that can't be cured by e-hugs and dresses for a 6-foot-3, 400 pound body?"

At some point we stopped treating mental illness and instead just started cheering people on as they dug themselves into deeper and deeper holes. Most people, upon realizing that their lives are rapidly becoming untenable, would admit that they have a problem and seek help, even if said help required facing some unpleasant personal demons. Most people aren't in the Rat King. Far easier to live a life of perpetual adolescence, playing with video games and action figures into your thirties and beyond, and letting things like your job, your wife, and your kids fall to the wayside. As I've said before, it's a cult.


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 6, 2018)

"Give me money and asspats!"


----------



## Trombonista (Jul 8, 2018)

He could stop the burnout by losing some weight.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jul 13, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> "Give me money and asspats!"
> View attachment 489597



He sounds like a really fat troon Blanche DuBois.


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 17, 2018)

"fatphobic poem"


----------



## Trombonista (Jul 25, 2018)

I could buy the weight gain as a coping mechanism for dysphoria, but the fact that he refuses to lose the weight while transitioning, combined with his snowflakey names (Eris/ Jen Durbent), makes it clear he never had gender dysphoria.


----------



## Hellfire (Sep 10, 2018)

Timmying at Tim himself






Spoiler: TW


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 10, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> "fatphobic poem"



Roses are red
Violets are blue
Jen Durbent is fat
He's really fucking huge


----------



## niggers (Sep 10, 2018)

" i can't believe i have to sit here and listen to other people finding solutions to their personal issues that DON'T involve makeup and xxxl walmart dresses, i am so oppressed"

if you feel guilty for being an obese sad fatty, don't worry, that's just the last shred of dignity crying out from the dark corner of your mind.


----------



## Damn Near (Sep 24, 2018)

all i see is a big fat faggot tbh


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## The I Scream Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Honestly I've got to say that that picture seals this stupid asshole as one of the most offensive cows on the farms, and that's saying something

We've got legit pedos, rapists, murderers, the worst of the worst, but even they have some respect for the dead.  This Rodney Dangerfield cosplay has gone too far and is a personal attack on society itself

edit fuck this brucie bogtrotter lookin motherfucker


----------



## Puddleduck (Oct 14, 2018)

Some of his acting work?


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 4, 2019)

Cow crossover with Luke Lockhart. "other female" - Fuck off, Daniel,


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 4, 2019)

Hellfire said:


> Cow crossover with Luke Lockhart. "other female" - Fuck off, Daniel,
> View attachment 785958
> View attachment 785961


I don't get it.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Jun 5, 2019)

Hellfire said:


> Cow crossover with Luke Lockhart. "other female" - Fuck off, Daniel,
> View attachment 785958
> View attachment 785961


This is what I call a “yeah, right on!” joke that’s not actually funny, but the audience pretends it is because it aligns with their politics.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Jun 5, 2019)

Tragi-Chan said:


> This is what I call a “yeah, right on!” joke that’s not actually funny, but the audience pretends it is because it aligns with their politics.


The only thing remotely funny about that joke is its suggestion that Danny-boy has a comedy career in the first place, or that he's female.

So this miserable sack of shit hasn't necked himself yet? Because that's what I was expecting when I saw this thread updated for the first time in ages.

Oh, well.


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 19, 2019)

Gross cow crossover


----------



## CatParty (Sep 15, 2020)

He’s started a “comedy” news recap show


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 15, 2020)

Holy hell, he's even fatter.


----------

